# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kad ste se počele bar malo otvarati?

## iva1602

cure do poroda imam još 3 tjedna,jučer sam bilana prvom pregledu u bolnici i još uvijek sam zavorena.

svi mi kažu da ću se prije otvorit do kraja ako se sad barem malo otvorim... je li to istina? ima li vas koje se niste otvarale sve do poroda i trudova?

u kojem tjednu pred porod ste se počele otvarati (one koje jesu)?  

ne bih željela prenijeti jer se jako bojim trudova pod dripom(ni sama ne znam zašto...)

molim vaša iskustva 

 :Love:

----------


## zhabica

ja sam 4 tjedna pred termin bila 1 prst, tjedan pred termin 2 prsta, u bolnicu dosla na pregled 7 prstiju a sve prakticki bez trudova, mislim osjecala sam ja da me boli i stisce al nista jako i neizdrzivo! stavili mi drip i isto nije bilo nista neizdrzivo. svatko je slucaj za sebe ali pokusaj se opustit i ic sa sto manje straha, ako se bojis dripa odbij ga i otidji u bolnicu sto kasnije da si smanjis sanse da ti ga daju.  

sretno! i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje kako zelis!  :Love:

----------


## Felix

to ti je prvo dijete?
savrseno je normalno da si zatvorena. savrseno je normalno da i dan prije poroda budes zatvorena. savrseno je normalno da se, jednom kad porod pocne, brzo otvoris i rodis. to sto si sad zatvorena ne znaci da ces dugo radjati niti da ces prenijeti niti... zatvorenost ne znaci NISTA.  :Wink:  

fascinira me kako nas medicinski sustav sluzi za plasenje trudnica.   :Rolling Eyes:  

_ako si zatvorena_ - nije dobro, ne otvaras se, prenijet ces, radjat ces danima ako ti ne ubrzaju porod da ti olaksaju... i na kraju jedva stignes do rodilista  :Rolling Eyes:  

_ako si otvorena_ - nije dobro, prijeti prijevremeni porod, moras strogo mirovati... i na kraju te induciraju jer si prenijela.  :Rolling Eyes:  

sto god bilo, kako god bilo - uvijek se nadje nesto sto ne valja pa se mora intervenirati... a drip je univerzalan lijek za sve trudnicke boljke, to se oduvijek znalo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:   s razlogom se bojis dripa, jer umjetni oksitocin nije bezazlena vodica - daleko od toga. 

ako se TI osjecas dobro, ako osjecas da je BEBA dobro, onda i JEST sve dobro. opusti se, uzivaj u zadnjim danima, pricaj s bebicom, spavaj jer nakon poroda neces puno   :Smile:  i onda kad beba odluci izaci, vjeruj u svoje tijelo i u svoju bebu da ce to obaviti sigurno i uspjesno  :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

a ja se skoncentrirala da odgovorim na pitanje i zaboravila te utjesit.   :Embarassed:  

potpisujem felix, bas si sve lipo sazela! 

iva sve je u redu s tobom! opusti se i uzivaj! da si otvorena mozda bi ti jos dr. rekao i da mirujes jer si otvorena! jos jednom sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Ms. Mar

U terminu si dva tjedna prije 'termina' na koji ti misliš (planiranog datuma) i dva tjedna poslije. Znači, ako ne rodiš na taj datum, još dva tjedna poslije ti zapravo nisi prenijela. Zato, dok je god sve u redu s tobom i sa bebom nemoj pristajati ni na kakve intervencije. Mnoge žene su se počele otvarati i otvorile se skroz tek u zadnji čas. Mnoge su opet tjednima prije otvorene. I sve je to ok. Imaš iste strahove kao i većina žena u toj fazi, ali nemoj misliti o tome, nego pusti da tvoje tijelo odredi kad je vrijeme i uživaj u tim zadnjim danima trudnoće. Nek sve bude kako si želiš   :Heart:

----------


## Ms. Mar

A ja ponovila neke stvari koje već gore pišu jer sam pisala u isto vrijeme, valjda.

----------


## iva1602

hvala vam cureee... ma ja sam vam sva u panici jer općenito imam strah od bolnica i doktora a o porodu da ni ne govorim... a za induciranje i drip sam čula da je još gore nego kad krene prirodno pa se toga bojim ...a nadam se da će sve proći ok i da ja to mogu!!!  :D

----------


## litala

ja cu samo svoje iskustvo, cure su ovo drugo odradile super  :Smile: 

sva cetiri puta bila zatvorena ko sampanjac do poroda  :Smile: 

porodi trajali toliko da je onaj najduzi trajao punih sest sati od prvog najslabijeg truda do izgona  :Smile: 



uzivaj   :Love:

----------


## mikka

evo jedne koja je bila zatvorena s punih 42 tjedna. a plasili su me od 37og, "pa vi ste skroz zatvoreni". to sam slusala punih 5 tjedana!! :shock: 

na kraju su me po bolnickim propisima inducirali sa puna 42, kasnije sam se pojela ziva (i jos uvijek se jedem) sto sam im dozvolila. 

ali unatoc indukciji, otvorila sam se u 12 sati od 0 do 10 prstiju i rodila vaginalno. jeeee! valjda je bilo vrijeme i kod mene, ne samo kod njih  :Wink:

----------


## bejb

rodila sam u 5:15 ujutro, a dosli smo u bolnicu u 2 ujutro i bila sam potpuno zatvorena. 
poslali su me doma i kad sam se vratila u 4:15 jer mi je puknuo vodenjak i vec sam bila potpuno otvorena.

----------


## anima

tri tjedna prije poroda bila sam otvorena 2 prsta, i tako do poroda kad sam došla otvorena 5 prstiju (cm)

----------


## mel

prvi porod, dosta rano se otvorila i nisam imala zivaca vise mirovati (prelezala cijelu trudnocu) i taj zadnji mjesec... sam setala iako su mi zabranili, imala i amnioskopiju i bila sam 2tjedna prije poroda 4cm otvorena :shock: nakon tih 2tjedna pocela je curiti plodna voda i krenuo porod - otvorila sam se pod dripom jos 6cm u roku od 2h i onda pakao.. trudovi bolni - uzas jedan i to tako jos 4h i onda me prebacili na 'kobilu' i tamo dosao dr. i pritisnuo objema rukama po mom trbuhu istovremeno su me razrezali i Elena je izletjela kao metak, strasno.. popucala sam i iznutra tokom onih 4h naprezanja... stvarno strasno!

a, sada evo u 35tj. otvorena 2cm i moram mirovati jos 15dana do 37tj   :Grin:  , ovaj put sam definitivno bolje psihicki i puno sigurnija u sebe (trudnoca protekla tako-tako, malo krvarila malo mirovala, ali me je zadnje vrijeme bilo posvuda   :Grin:  ) pa sad evo nadam se da cu izdrzati jos 15dana ili barem jos 10 dana da udjem u 9mj trudnoce, a onda ... idem u setnju   :Laughing:   a, MM neka spremi torbu u auto i krene put bolnice   :Laughing:

----------


## mel

ok... hocu reci, nemojte panicariti!
sve je vrlo individualno, bitno je kako se osjecate!

Otvorenost definitivno nista ne znaci, eto kao sto sam napisala ja sam 2tj. setala a bila sam 4cm otvorena i nista me nije stiskalo ni napinjalo!

a, evo sad sam 2cm otv. i osjecam taj pritisak posebno danas... pa eto mirujem jer mi se stvarno vini da ce krenuti porod ako krenem setati po vani   :Sad:  

 :Love:   dakle slusajte svoje tijelo   :Love:

----------


## mali mrav

Trebaš samo imati vjere da će sve biti dobro ako i ne ide onako kako si zamišljala, jer tako je bilo sa mnom...
Pukao mi je vodenjak oko 3 u noći, a u 5 smo bili u bolnici, otvorena 2 cm. Nisam se baš otvarala pa su me oko 10 ujutro prikopčali na drip. Nisam imala izbora jer je prošlo već 7 h od puknuća vodenjaka, ali ti trudovi nisu bili ništa jači od mojih prirodnih koje sam prohodala od 12 do 14h. tad sam bila otvorena 4 cm pa sam opet završila na dripu, ali sad su trudovi bili puno jači, ali očito i efektivniji jer sam nešto prije 17h rodila. 
Nije bilo baš onako kako sam željela- prirodno, bez intervencije, ali najvažnije je da smo beba i ja sve to preživjele bez ikakvih trauma ili komplikacija.
Sretno!!

----------


## mali mrav

I da...nisam uopće bila otvorena dva dana prije poroda, a čini mi se da sam se počela otvarati tek kad mi je vodenjak pukao. Po prognozama dr. trebala sam roditi tek iza 1. 5.

----------


## (maša)

ja sam prvi trud dobila u ponoć...do jutra do 10 su postepeno došli na 4-5 min razlike (prva 3 sata su bili na 20 min, druga 2 na 15, pa 3 sata na 10, pa na 7, pa na 5.)...bolni kao menstrualna bol, ništa strašno i bila otvorena 8 cm..rodila 2,5 sata nakon dolaska u bolnicu 

sretno   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mel

(maša) ovo tvoje zvuci jako dobro... mislim vesele me takvi postovi bez rijeci: drip, nesnosni bolovi, ...   :Smile:  

ulijevas mi nadu za laksi i brzi porod od mojeg prvog  8)

----------


## Elinor

Dva tjedna prije poroda sam bila otvorena 1,5 cm; kod prijema u rodilište opet 1,5 cm  :shock: , a mislila sam da sam barem 5-6 cm!  :Laughing:  Došla sam jer mi je puko vodenjak, trudove dobila odmah, bili su blagi i lako podnošljivi. Stalno sam čekala kad će oni strašni; tako sam se i porodila čekajući!  :Laughing: 
*Mel* think pink!   :Heart:

----------


## mel

hvala Elinor... trudim se ali me 'malo' sputava mirovanje   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> hvala Elinor... trudim se ali me 'malo' sputava mirovanje


 Sigurno ti nije lako mirovati; ja sam bila u spidu do zadnjeg dana. Al još malo, još samo malo...  :Love:

----------


## mel

:Love:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## dinasta80

ja sam 3 tj prije poroda 1 prst,kaže dr da je to normalno i da slobodno šetam i dalje i budem aktivna kao i do sada :D

----------


## Erin

S prvim sam bila zatvorena do poroda, a sa drugim tjedan prije poroda sam se otvorila prst. Oba su bila relativno brza i sa oba sam se otvarala bez problema kad su krenuli trudovi. 
Sretno!!~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara26

Malo sam se dvojila dal da uopce napisem svoje iskustvo da te ne zbediram, al mozda ti bas pokaze da uz svakakve komplikacije ipak sve moze dobro zavrsiti...
Ja se naime nisam uopce otvorila.
Dosla u bolnicu u cca 23 sata potpuno zatvorena ali s strasno jakim trudovima (nisu mogli vjerovat kad su me na CTG spojili  :shock:  ). Obzirom na mekonijsku plodnu vodu morali probusiti vodenjak, a ubrzo nakon toga skuzili da mom mishu srceko ne kuca kak treba i da ostaje bez kisika tako da su me u 1:00 odveli na hitan carski rez.
Prva reakcija nakon svega mi je bila tuga sto je sve tak zavrsilo i osjecaj neke neobicne krivnje da nisam uspjela (nakon savrsene trudnoce) sve "odraditi" kak treba. 
Medjutim od prvog momenta kad sam vidla svog misha nekak je sve to proslo... Sad si nekak samo mislim da je valjda tak trebalo bit i zapravo sam sretna da je ipak sve zavrsilo kak treba  :D

----------


## Jenz

ja sam na ulasku u rađaonu (a sa 40+5) bila otvorena tek 1 prst, smiješno

no, u 4 sata sam se potpuno otvorila do 10 prstiju i rodila potpuno spontano

stoga, ne opterećuj se unaprijed   :Love:

----------


## teta

ja sam sad u 36. tjednu i potpuno zatvorena i isto sam u panici pitala doktora kaj je to normalno, al on veli da je sve savršeno...najviše se sami uplašimo, koliko god osjećamo da je sve u redu, kad čujemo priče drugih "pametnih" onda te nekak počne lovit panika...a najviše imaju za reći oni koji nemaju nikakvog iskustva  :?  
zato je najbolji lijek za živce ovaj forum   :Love:

----------


## Nina20

ja sam krajem 7. mjeseca trudnoće bila otvorena za prst. strogo mirovala u bolnici 2 tjedna, izašla na svoju ruku. kod kuće baš i nisam strogo mirovala, prilegla bi kad bi osjetila potrebu za odmorom i nisam se dalje otvarala dok nisu krenuli trudovi. rodila u 39. tjednu. u bolnicu sam došla 3 prsta otvorena. došla sam oko pola 5 popodne a rodila u 19.40. jedina intervencija je bila bušenje vodenjaka, ostalo je sve bilo prirodno.
i nemoj se bojati, to ti samo može odužiti porod. veseli se porodu. ja sam sad opet trudna i jako se veselim porodu (unatoč tome što znam da će jako boliti). ali ja još dugo moram čekati do poroda   :Smile:  
 :Love:

----------


## mikka

ja sam na prvom porodu bila skroz zatvorena na pocetku 43. tjedna. porod su mi inducirali, u 12 sati se otvorila do kraja i rodila sina 4,2 kile.

drugu trudnocu sam odbila vaginalne preglede, pa ni ne znam kakvo je bilo stanje. prvi trudovi poceli u petak navecer, rodila u subotu prije kraja dnevnika, bez frke.

----------


## mirna2005

Prva trudnoća prešla termin za dva dana i kod amnioskopije 1 cm otvorena,dobila drip i nakon osam sati u rađaoni stigla je moja curica...  :Heart:     Druga trudnoća,prije sedam dana na kontroli u 38-osmom tjednu prst otvorena a sutra ćemo kod dr vidjeti kakva je trenutna situacija...no sve je to individualno i razloga za paniku nema...beba će na kraju sama pokucati za van..  :Heart:

----------


## xenia

bila otvorena 1 prst od 32. tjedna trudnoće do poroda koji je bio s 39+4

dan prije poroda na pregledu u 12h i dalje bila otvorena taj 1 prst, drugi dan ujutro dobila trudove u 6:40, došla u bolnicu, oko 8:45 sam bila otvorena 8 prstiju, rodila u 9:35

kad sam na prijemu dala papire s pregleda od dan prije sestra mi je rekla da mi to baš nije nalaz za roditi pogotovo jer mi je prvi put a sat vremena kasnije u naručju sam držala svog malog   :Saint:  

mislim da tu nema nikakvih pravila

a znam i za slučaj gdje se žena otvorila bez problema do 10 prstiju kroz nekih 6 sati trudova ali još 2 sata nije mogla istiskati dijete van

----------


## iva1602

> bila otvorena 1 prst od 32. tjedna trudnoće do poroda koji je bio s 39+4
> 
> dan prije poroda na pregledu u 12h i dalje bila otvorena taj 1 prst, drugi dan ujutro dobila trudove u 6:40, došla u bolnicu, oko 8:45 sam bila otvorena 8 prstiju, rodila u 9:35
> 
> kad sam na prijemu dala papire s pregleda od dan prije sestra mi je rekla da mi to baš nije nalaz za roditi pogotovo jer mi je prvi put a sat vremena kasnije u naručju sam držala svog malog   
> 
> mislim da tu nema nikakvih pravila
> 
> *a znam i za slučaj gdje se žena otvorila bez problema do 10 prstiju kroz nekih 6 sati trudova ali još 2 sata nije mogla istiskati dijete van*




tako je bilo i kod mene....

----------


## bjuma

ja se nikako nisam otvarala. ni kad su trudovi počeli. nikako... a bila u 41 sedmici. istina, onda sam morala na CR, jer se beba počela gušiti. mislim da nema pravila kad i kako treba.

----------


## koksy

Sa 40 +3 sam bila jedva za prst i tako je i ostalo do zadnjeg dana. Voda mi je kapala i kad sam dosla u bolnicu vec sam 4 prsta bila otvorena, nakon sat i pol 8!

----------


## Majuška

fakat nema dva ista poroda  :Smile:  

Ja sam u 34. tjednu bila otvorena koliko i na dan poroda (40+1), unatoč šetanju, lopti...30 sati trudova se nisam otvarala a onda zadnjih 4 sata za 10 prstiju!

----------


## kanna

ja sam krenula noc prije poroda kad su mi krenuli i trudovi. dan prije sam bila kao cep

----------


## lilamili

već sam postavila isto pitanje na drugom mjestu al me strašno zanima a vidim da mi nitko ne odgovara pa da pitam još jednom:sad sam u 34 tj. bila na pregledu i doc je napisao da portio skraćena, CC uloživ za 1/3 članka - šta to znači

----------


## teta

portio bi bio grlić maternice i mislim da je normalno da je skraćen jer je to priprema pred porod, al bolje da ti odgovore cure sa više iskustva jer se  ja borim sa svojim portiom koji je održan  :?  i skroz sam zatvorena a 40+1  :?  moja malička ne želi na svjetlo dana   :Heart:  
prosurfaj malo o tom portiu tj. kad bi se trebao početi skračivati možda nekaj nađeš....

----------


## sonata

Meni je u 35.tjednu ustanovljeno da sam otvorena 1 prst pa sam do 37. mirovala, a sad sam 38. i otvorena sam 2 prsta. E sad kako ce ici dalje, vidjet cemo  :Wink:

----------


## dorotea24

Sonata jesi otvorena 2 prsta ili 2 centimetra?

----------


## sonata

U trudnickoj pise 2 prsta i 1/3 članka

----------


## sonata

U trudnickoj pise 2 prsta i 1/3 članka

----------


## mici85

a jel se moze nekak osjetiti kad se pocnem otvarati?postoji neka boli ili nesto?
vec jedno 5 dana me dosta trbuh boli i osjecam pritisak na stidnu kosti i opcenito prema dolje. svi mi komentiraju kako mi se i trbuh spustio iako ja ne primjecujem razliku (osim kad pokusavam majicu navuci preko skembe)  :Smile: 
38.tj. sam i isto sam primjetila kak je bebica manje aktivna nego prije al kolko znam to je normalna pojava nakon 36-37.tj.
doktor me narucio danas navecer i jako sam nestrpljiva kaj ce reci...

----------


## laura_001

hej cure  :Smile:  
moram i ja napisati da sam danas već 39+4 i uopće nisam otvorena
strah me nekako da se neću otvarati, ustvari postala sam uvjerena u to...
nemam nikakve kontrakcije, niti me išta boli, jedino osjećam nekakav slabi pritisak prema dolje u sredini trbuha :? 

a bojim se tog induciranog poroda užasno, ja mislim da nema priče koju nisam pročitala ovdje na internetu o tom otvaranju :shock:   :Mad:  
želila bi da napokon to krene....

----------


## bejb

ja sam bila zatvorena do 3 sata prije poroda. 

u 2 ujutro sam bila u bolnici na pregledu radi nekih sitnih trudova, pregledali me i rekli da necu tako skoro roditi jer sam skroz zatvorena. 
istu noc u 5 ujutro sam rodila, prirodno bez dripa, samo moji trudovi. 

nemoj se bojati   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

Od mislim 17. tjedna bila uloživa za vršak prsa.
Ginekolog mi rekao da je to ništa i da nastavim svojim tempom.
Ostala sam uloživa za vršak prsa sve do četiri tjedna prije poroda, kada sam se otvorila 1 prst.
Dva tjedna prije poroda bila sam otvorena 2 cm.
U bolnicu došla otvorena 5 cm, dok su me klistirali 6,5 cm.

----------


## Loryblue

kod mene je ko i kod *bejb* - zatvorena do 3 sata pred porod. onda mi dali drip i otvorila se u točno 2 sata, a nakon još sat i 15 minuta sam rodila.
drip me nije ni bolio.
svojih trudova nisam ni imala.
a drip mi dali jer mi je 14 i pol sati prije pukao vodenjak, a ništa osim toga se nije počelo događat.

----------


## migoh

Ja sam dva tjedna prije poroda bila otvorena 1 cm.U bolnicu sam došla sa 5cm te za cca pola sata-sat skroz , i to prirodno  :D

----------


## Bebinja

ja sam se počela otvarat 6 dana prije poroda i to sam bila na zadnjoj kontroli otvorena za prst.
U rodilište sam došla otovrena 5cm,za manje od tri sata rodila sa svojim trudovima.

----------


## L&L0809

laura - nemoj se bojati   :Love:   ja sam u 1. trudnoci bila skroz zatvorena, dobila trudove, dosla u bolnicu 6cm otvorena, imala svoje trudove, tak da mi nisu dali drip. u 2. trudnoci sam bila od cca 20tj otvorena 1 prst, normalno sam radila, nisam mirovala, puknuo mi je vodenjak, dobila trudove i dosla samo 2 prsta otvorena. tako da ti to otvaranje prije poroda i nije neki znak   :Kiss:

----------


## laura_001

> ja sam bila zatvorena do 3 sata prije poroda. 
> 
> u 2 ujutro sam bila u bolnici na pregledu radi nekih sitnih trudova, pregledali me i rekli da necu tako skoro roditi jer sam skroz zatvorena. 
> istu noc u 5 ujutro sam rodila, prirodno bez dripa, samo moji trudovi. 
> 
> nemoj se bojati


uf, dobro je, utješno utješno  :Smile:   hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## laura_001

> laura - nemoj se bojati    ja sam u 1. trudnoci bila skroz zatvorena, dobila trudove, dosla u bolnicu 6cm otvorena, imala svoje trudove, tak da mi nisu dali drip. u 2. trudnoci sam bila od cca 20tj otvorena 1 prst, normalno sam radila, nisam mirovala, puknuo mi je vodenjak, dobila trudove i dosla samo 2 prsta otvorena. tako da ti to otvaranje prije poroda i nije neki znak


uh, stvarno mi je lakše kad pročitam ovakve priče
malo sam se prepala kad mi je dr rekla da je bolje da sam otvorena, počela sam svašta umišljati
čak mi pada i na pamet da se neću moći otvarati zato šta imam inače jako teške kosti, pa da će te kosti spriječiti normalno otvaranje

ali, mene stvarno ništa ne boli....mogla bi čak i trčati kako se osjećam  :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

tako sam se i ja osjecala u 1. trudnoci, dok nisam dobila trudove (s tim pocetnim trudovima sam i rucak skuhala, porucala, oprala sudje, otusirala se i oprala kosu). rodila 7 sati nakon, tako da mi cak ni porod nije dugo trajao (od kad sam dosla u bolnicu do poroda je proslo 2,5 sata).
sretno!

----------


## Smajlić

Ja sam bila do kraja zatvorena. I teško sam se otvarala, pogotovo na prvom porodu.
Milsim da to nije mjerodavno da ako si već prije otvoren, da prije rodiš. Od mog kolege žena je rodila prije 9dana, bila je otovrena 4 prsta već prije mjesec dana, kad je došla na rutinski pregled je bila 7 prsta otvorena i onda su ju ostavili u rađaoni (bez trudova). Dali joj drip, a rodila je tek u 17 sati.
Tak da to nema veze s dužinom poroda.

----------


## laura_001

da, nema veze....
ja ne znam zašto al ja baš mislim da se neću baš lagano otvarati, vidim kako mi je sada, evo prošao mi je termin (jučer mi je bio) i nisam niti malo otvorena, malo me ipak toga strah...
niti se išta događa, niti me išta boli...tako me strah tog induciranog, imam osjećaj kao da ću još puuuno čekati na taj porod  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dorotea24

laura točno sam se i ja tako osjećala kao ti, ali vjeruj mi za najkasnije 7-10 dana beba će van ovako ili onako. sada će to svaki čas krenuti. može te uvatiti bilo kada i evo puno~~~~~~~~~~~da to bude što prije.
i na kraju ako baš neće samo nemoj se bojati indukcije. ja sam ju prošla i nije ništa strašno. porod boli i ovako i onako, s dripom i bez, sve je to subjektivno. drži se i misli pozitivno, to puno pomaže.

----------


## laura_001

> laura točno sam se i ja tako osjećala kao ti, ali vjeruj mi za najkasnije 7-10 dana beba će van ovako ili onako. sada će to svaki čas krenuti. može te uvatiti bilo kada i evo puno~~~~~~~~~~~da to bude što prije.
> i na kraju ako baš neće samo nemoj se bojati indukcije. ja sam ju prošla i nije ništa strašno. porod boli i ovako i onako, s dripom i bez, sve je to subjektivno. drži se i misli pozitivno, to puno pomaže.


a znaš, ja ne znam zašto ali toliko se bojim te indukcije da ti ne mogu opisati...stalno mislim na to i uopće nisam niti malo opuštena, može biti da me i to koči :/ 
ma svi su mi stalno govorili rodit ćeš ti brzo sigurno, jer cijelu trudnoću sam bila jaaako aktivna i nisam se puno udebljala pa su svi tako prognozirali, a ja sam stalno govorila da ne vjerujem i eto ipak sam na kraju ja imala pravo
ma ne znam ni sama šta mi je, nisam od volje, ništa mi se više ne da...najrađe bi se zatvorila sama u kuću i ne pričala s nikim, sve mi smeta....ne mogu ti opisati kolika mi je muka šta ne mogu svoju bebicu zagrliti
vjerojatno me kužiš o čemu pričam  :Sad:  
ma da se bar malo otvorim, bilo bi mi lakše

----------


## Smajlić

laura, opusti se i razmišljaj pozitivno, to je jako važno i to će ti jako pomoći. sretno!

----------


## laura_001

> laura, opusti se i razmišljaj pozitivno, to je jako važno i to će ti jako pomoći. sretno!


pokušavam misilti pozitivno i na to zaboraviti ali mi baš ne ide....ne znam kako da izbacim to iz glave...  :Sad:

----------


## dorotea24

> a znaš, ja ne znam zašto ali toliko se bojim te indukcije da ti ne mogu opisati...stalno mislim na to i uopće nisam niti malo opuštena, može biti da me i to koči :/ 
> ma svi su mi stalno govorili rodit ćeš ti brzo sigurno, jer cijelu trudnoću sam bila jaaako aktivna i nisam se puno udebljala pa su svi tako prognozirali, a ja sam stalno govorila da ne vjerujem i eto ipak sam na kraju ja imala pravo
> ma ne znam ni sama šta mi je, nisam od volje, ništa mi se više ne da...najrađe bi se zatvorila sama u kuću i ne pričala s nikim, sve mi smeta....ne mogu ti opisati kolika mi je muka šta ne mogu svoju bebicu zagrliti
> vjerojatno me kužiš o čemu pričam  
> ma da se bar malo otvorim, bilo bi mi lakše


apsolutno te razumijem jer sam sve to prošla 2 puta, na žalost. uvijek sam htjela prirodan porod, zamišljala sam kako će me kući uhvatiti trudovi pa ću juriti u bolnicu itd. bila sam totalno ufurana u sve i odbijala sam hospitalizaciju sa 41 tjedan jer je sve bilo ok. čak sam i potpisala da idem kući i tu noć sam se probudila u noći i osjetila nekakav nemir. počela sam razmišljati i shvatila da sam budala jer potpisujem da odbijam hospitalizaciju, a sve na temelju nekakvog samoukog proučavanja i čitanja....ma koga ja to slušam? dočekala sam jutro i odmah odjurila u bolnicu iako sam bila naručena za sutradan i dobro da sam došla jer su otkucaji srca bili loši i stavili su me na drip i rodila sam vaginalno i sve je prošlo ok. bilo mi je krivo što nisam mogla roditi bez indukcije no ok, kasnije sam se pomirila s tim. onda sam drugo dijete indentično tako prenijela, ali se ovog puta nisam protivila hospitalizaciji i ponovno su u istom tjednu otkucaji srca postali lošiji, porod nikako da krene sam od sebe, ali sam zbog infekcije koju sam usput dobila i zbog toga što ovog puta drip uopće nije djelovao na mene završila na carskom. zaključak je da mi se sada indukcija čini kao super stvar i voljela bih da sam i ovo dijete mogla roditi vaginalno pa makar i sa dripom umjesto na carski. sada mi se nešto što mi je prije bilo odbojno činilo kao puno bolja opcija jer sam iskusila nešto gore.
tko zna, možda ja jednostavno ne mogu roditi prirodno, ni znanost danas ne zna što točno pokreće porod i možda kod mene ti nekakvi mehanizmi djeluju slabije ili što već. no to zaista meni u ovom trenu nije ni najmanje bitno. prvih mjesec dana sam bila malo žalosna, ali sada me iskreno totalno briga i svejedno mi je, jer imam 2 mala preslatka anđelka.
kod tebe stvari mogu zaista krenuti svaki čas, ali ovo ti pišem zato da ti pokažem kako, iako se tebi to sada čini kao najvažnija stvar na svijetu, bi trebala malo popustiti i pustiti prirodi da odradi svoje. na kraju krajeva, ako i ta zločesta priroda "zakaže" proradit će medicina i bit će sve ok. Mene je najviše zgrozila činjenica da bih ja bila 2 metra pod zemljom već odavno da sam rađala prije kojih sedamdesetak godina.
 :Sad:   No eto, hvala bogu, danas toga svega ima.
popričaj sa svojom doktoricom i izrazi joj svoje želje, reci da ne želiš nepotrebnu indukciju, pa i oni su ljudi, neće te mrcvariti bez veze. sve se može dogovoriti ako se malo potrudiš.
ajde bit će sve ok, vidjet ćeš  :Love:  sada će to svaki čas :D

----------


## dorotea24

thjedoh ti zapravo reći da je možda najbitnije da se ako je ikako moguće pomiriš sa svim mogućim ishodima jer ćeš jedino tako moći biti smirena i opuštena. znam kako je to kad nešto silno želiš i iščekuješ, a imaš osjećaj da te doktori i ne doživljavaju previše u tome pa onda stječeš dojam kao da se boriš s nekim, a opet te frka jer se radi o tvom tijelu i tvom djetetu. ja ću s trećim biti pametnija pa se pripremiti na najgore, a nadati se najboljem.  :Grin:

----------


## laura_001

> thjedoh ti zapravo reći da je možda najbitnije da se ako je ikako moguće pomiriš sa svim mogućim ishodima jer ćeš jedino tako moći biti smirena i opuštena. znam kako je to kad nešto silno želiš i iščekuješ, a imaš osjećaj da te doktori i ne doživljavaju previše u tome pa onda stječeš dojam kao da se boriš s nekim, a opet te frka jer se radi o tvom tijelu i tvom djetetu. ja ću s trećim biti pametnija pa se pripremiti na najgore, a nadati se najboljem.


da, upravo to šta si napisala, imam osjećaj kao da me doktori ignoriraju kao da me ne doživljavaju, kao da baš žele napraviti tu indukciju....osjećam se napušteno od svih...još je najgore šta sam ja takva osoba šta ne želim drugima oko sebe priznati da me sve to muči, želim se praviti jaka i hrabra, ali mislim da lagnao posustajem  :Sad:  ...pokušat ću se ovih par dana opustiti, možda ipak krene prirodnim putem...
ali znaš šta, cijelo vrijeme razmišljam ma zašto moram to sve prolaziti, toliko sam se bojala tog poroda do negdje 38 tjedna, i stalno sam mm-u govorila da ja to neću moći, a pogledaj šta me sad čeka, još nešto gore od prirodnog poroda, i baš sad kad sam se pripremila i kad toliko želim prirodan porod, velike su šanse da idem na indukciju
jer, ako u ponedjeljak ne budem i dalje otvorena barem za prst, sto posto će me staviti na indukciju, znači slijedi mi gel, pa prokidanje vodenjaka pa drip....ono najgore nažalost, a ja baš nisam spremna na to  :Sad:  
ja idem svaki drugi dan na ctg, a bebu i dalje čujem normalno pa se nadam da je sve u redu sa njom...a nisam baš sad puno prenijela evo danas sam 40+3

----------


## dorotea24

eh kao da sebe čitam pred porod. razumijem te. ti vjerovatno isto kao i ja ne voliš kada stvari idu onako kako si nisi zacrtala.

a reci mi samo zašto se toliko bojiš gela, dripa i prokidanja vodenjaka? koji je razlog tom strahu?

----------


## laura_001

> eh kao da sebe čitam pred porod. razumijem te. ti vjerovatno isto kao i ja ne voliš kada stvari idu onako kako si nisi zacrtala.
> 
> a reci mi samo zašto se toliko bojiš gela, dripa i prokidanja vodenjaka? koji je razlog tom strahu?


da, dobro si rekla...meni se u glavi usadilo nešto i sad kad nije tako odma me hvata panika...
a ne znam bojim se...užasno se toga bojim...jer mi je prijateljica koja je rodila prije deset dana rodila tako, i dobila je taj gel i kaže mi da ju je to strašno strašno bolilo, i onda su je prstima otvarala i za to mi je rekla da joj je bilo užas....za taj vodenjak ne znam...a za drip znam da boli, jer su mi dvije prijateljice rodile na drip...
al nije da se toliko bojim, nego ne želim prolaziti sve to, volila bi prirodno, strah me...jednostavno ne mogu se pomiriti da mene to sve čeka, sve ono najgore o čemu uopće nisam niti razmišljala
imam osjećaj da su me urekle sve te priče kad su mi danima svi govorili da ću roditi brzinom munje i da neću imati sigurno nikakvih problema u rađanju jer sam aktivna, sagibljiva, dobro se krećem, nisam se puno nadebljala i tako
sad sve naopako...
imam nekakav pritisak dolje u trbuhu, al točno u sredini trbuha jel to možda nekakav znak????

----------


## L&L0809

laura - ne znam jel to bio znak, pa si mozda vec i rodila, al ako nisi...mene je na ovom porodu primalja otvarala prstima i moram ti reci da je bol bila puno manja nego trudovi (nisam dobila ni gel ni drip, samo moji su bili). za prokidanje vodenjaka, poucena svojim iskustvom iz ovog poroda, nikako im ne bih dozvolila.

----------


## lore

ja sam do dan prije poroda bila otvorena samo za pola prsta a onda sam rodila u 5 sati..mislim da tu nema pravila..za tih pola prsta sam se otvorila u 39. tjednu

----------


## BebaBeba

Jedno malo pitanjce...
Jel se otvaranje moze osjetiti? Nekakva bol ili nesto tako, ili to stvarno nikako nemozes znat do pregleda?

----------


## Pepita

> Jedno malo pitanjce...
> Jel se otvaranje moze osjetiti? Nekakva bol ili nesto tako, ili to stvarno nikako nemozes znat do pregleda?


Kad sam u 37. tjednu počela osjećati jako lagane menstrualne grčeve tada sam se počela i otvarati. 
Večer prije poroda, dok smo ja i mm šetali, isto sam osjećala kao lagane menstrualne grčeve i ujutro sam bila otvorena 5 cm.

Mada mislim da je to sve individualno, jer sam pričala s nekim mojim prijama koje su u rodilište došle otvorene po 8 cm, a ni mrvicu nisu ništa osjetile cijelo vrijeme  :/

----------


## BebaBeba

isto tako neke imaju prakticki cijelo vrijeme te grceve pa se ne otvaraju...

Dakle ipak je nemoguce to osjetiti...

----------


## Pepita

Mislim da nije možda nemoguće, koliko ovisi od žene do žene.
Neke se otvaraju polako uz jake trudove, konkretno ja sam se otvorila svih 10 cm s menstrualnim grčevima i osjetila što su trudovi tek pred izgon.

----------


## Kejt

evo ja sam zatvorena potpuno
a bila sam sigurna da sam se otvorila koji cm jer tjednima imam te tzv. menstrualne grčeve, probadnja cerviksa, bh već mjesecima ...

----------


## pirica

i ja se pridružujem zatvorenima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

ja sam u prvoj T bila potpuno zatvorena s puna 42 tjedna

u drugoj ne znam, odbijala sam vaginalne preglede od negdje polovice ili malo kasnije

----------


## Loryblue

s točno 39 tt sam bila na kontroli i otvorena 2cm. šokirala sam se. ja ništa nisam osjetila to otvaranje.
ali mi se zato kosti dole raspadaju. hodat mogu jedino pravo, iskorak u stranu bi me ubio od bolova.

jučer sam napokon počela ići na kupanje ne bi li se nešto dogodilo  :Grin:  

jesam li koji cm još otvorena nemam pojma. ne rodim li sutra znat ću u utorak kad me je na kontrolu pl. vode.

----------


## BebaBeba

eto ja jos skroz zatvorena, ipak oni grcevi i bolovi nisu bili od otvaranja  :Smile: 
Jedino mi se cerviks skratio sa 1,5 clanaka na 1 clanak, al mi ginekologica to nije ni spomenula nego sam poslije vidjela u knjizici tako da to valjda nije nis jako bitno..

----------


## marie26

Ja sam bila potpuno zatvorena do kraja, prenijela točno tjedan dana. Beba je bila velika i zrela, posteljica jako stara, i još neke komplikacije sam imala cijelu trudnoću, ja govorim doktoru kada će to krenuti, želim roditi, on me pita ako želim da me pregleda vaginalno i da će me to možda malo otvoriti, ali da bi moglo boljeti. Čak sam pristala na to, ali nije uspio ništa napraviti. Čak su u petak rekli da slijedeća kontrola još u nedjelju, ako nema ništa, ostajem u bolnici i u ponedjeljak na indukciju. Ja sam se već pripremila na sve to. U subotu na večer ispao mi je sluzni čep i počeli lagani trudovi, u nedjelju u 6 u jutro sam došla u bolnicu, otvorena 5 cm, rodila u 12.34, bez da sam skužila da je beba izašla  :Smile:   Nakon što sam treći put tiskala, otvorim oči i vidim glavu, i pitam muža: šta sam rodila? eto....od sve silne panike, i toga da se ne otvaram, ctg nije pokazivao trudove nikad, čak ni to jutro kad sam došla roditi, ja prvorotka, kao moglo bi mi biti teško, i od svih silnih priča kako porod boli grozno i šta ja znam šta sve - ja nisam ni skužila da beba izlazi van, i da sam rodila. Eto koliko me je bolilo. A i dripa su mi dali najmanje što su mogli, jer je plodna voda bila zelena pa kao da ubrzaju.

----------


## Kejt

> eto ja jos skroz zatvorena, ipak oni grcevi i bolovi nisu bili od otvaranja 
> Jedino mi se cerviks skratio sa 1,5 clanaka na 1 clanak, al mi ginekologica to nije ni spomenula nego sam poslije vidjela u knjizici tako da to valjda nije nis jako bitno..


sad gledala u trudničku - isto uterus zatvoren, cerviks jedan čl.
je l to znači išta ili ništa  :?

----------


## BebaBeba

iskreno nemam pojma ali rekla mi je da mogu radit sve sto i do sada (dakle ocito se tu podrazumjeva i seks i duge setnje i tako to) a i da bi bilo jako dobro da se svaki dan kupam u moru... pa valjda nije nis?!

----------


## BebaBeba

Da pitam i tu ako netko zna...

Sto znaci u trudnickoj knjizici POLOZAJ DJETETA: GRANICA 3?? :?

----------


## Kejt

pojma nemam
meni u trudničkoj nije nigdje označen položaj

----------


## (maša)

trudovi počeli školski oko ponoći na 30 min pa na 20 pa na 15, ujutro oko pola 10 došli na 6-7..došli u bolnicu i još čekala pola sata na pregled, oko 11 sati na pregledu otvorena 8 cm..nisu stigli išta osim poslat me u box.. :Smile:

----------

